# Clint Eastwood unveiled his new girlfriend last night!



## Ralphy1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, we knew he was dating since his divorce but now we have seen his new squeeze, and she is no sleaze.  He is 84 and us older guys like his swagger aa an older man, much older in fact, and hope he has finally found a soul mate.  So, surely you will wish him the best as I do...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)

Unveiled????


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yikes!  Are you trying to give this old guy a heart attack?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yikes!  Are you trying to give this old guy a heart attack?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Please take this thread in the serious manner that it so richly deserves...


----------



## Debby (Feb 23, 2015)

I didn't watch the Oscars and I can't imagine (no matter how hard I try) what the point of coming out in his underwear was.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

From the brief review I saw this morning...  I understand that Neal didn't quite measure up..  (dual puns intended)


http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/feb/23/neil-patrick-harris-oscars-host-fails-deliver


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> From the brief review I saw this morning...  I understand that Neal didn't quite measure up..  (dual puns intended)
> 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/feb/23/neil-patrick-harris-oscars-host-fails-deliver



I don't get it!  Care to 'splain Lucy?


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, we knew he was dating since his divorce but now we have seen his new squeeze, and she is no sleaze.  He is 84 and us older guys like his swagger an older man, much older in fact, and hope he has finally found a soul mate.  So, surely you will wish him the best as I do...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2015)

I used to like Clint Eastwood but after his ridiculous behaviour at the last republican convention....fff:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

First Charlton Heston, then Clint Eastwood two who I liked and in the case of Eastwood (still alive) I no longer watch or like.  Cold dead hands and empty chairs turn me off completely.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> First Charlton Heston, then Clint Eastwood two who I liked and in the case of Eastwood (still alive) I no longer watch or like.  Cold dead hands and empty chairs turn me off completely.



Same here.  And the Michael Moore movie with Heston....


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I used to like Clint Eastwood but after his ridiculous behaviour at the last republican convention....fff:



Me too, Annie, I've lost all respect for him.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2015)

Debby said:


> I didn't watch the Oscars and I can't imagine (no matter how hard I try) what the point of coming out in his underwear was.



He was doing a spoof, a take or whatever one wants to call it, imitation on a scene from one of the winningest movies, "Birdman," from oscar night's event.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Me too, Annie, I've lost all respect for him.





I thought that was his great granddaughter!  I hope she's not  counting on inheriting his wealth.  She better have plenty in the prenup  'cause you can bet your butt she ain't getting the greater wealth.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 23, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Me too, Annie, I've lost all respect for him.




Is that his "new squeeze" or his grand-daughter?


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks, April, I did not realize that, have not seen the movie.....just thought..wtheck.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thats his squeeze, tnt,.....you think he has to brush her teeth?...on second thought maybe she brushes his.....who knows.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

AprilT said:


> He was doing a spoof, a take or whatever one wants to call it, imitation on a scene from one of the winningest movies, "Birdman," from oscar night's event.




OHHHHHHH...   NOW I get it... YES.. there was a big scene in Birdman where he got locked out of the back entrance of the theater and his robe got stuck in the door.  He had to run around the front to get back in wearing his underwear..  NOW I make the connection..


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Thats his squeeze, tnt,.....you think he has to brush her teeth?...on second thought maybe she brushes his.....who knows.




She might be getting a little old for him.. look at the wrinkles around her eyes and on her neck..   He's going to have to trade her in soon..


----------



## Falcon (Feb 23, 2015)

Is that a "Good Conduct" ribbon on his lapel ?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Debby said:


> I didn't watch the Oscars and I can't imagine (no matter how hard I try) what the point of coming out in his underwear was.



Hmm, I thought maybe that "Depends" commercial got an honorary Oscar


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Is that his "new squeeze" or his grand-daughter?
> 
> View attachment 14909



She sure is pretty  Hey, if they want to be together, why not.  I used to feel kind of shocked at age differences, but I feel differently now.  If folks can grab some happiness, go for it.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 23, 2015)

No respect fo Eastwood or Heston here either, the old horny-toads. Neil Patrick Harris is a "homeboy", from here, & very popular, comes back a lot to support local charities.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

All men are horny at any age, I think they're supposed to be that way.  Some women gripe that men aren't horny enough.  Again I guess it's to each his own.  (lol, that didn't come out that well).


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, it is not our fault , it is our nature.  Please pass the ******...  nthego:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Thats his squeeze, tnt,.....you think he has to brush her teeth?...on second thought maybe she brushes his.....who knows.



She could probably take his teeth home with her to brush them!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 24, 2015)

How unkind...


----------



## oldman (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't imagine not liking someone based on their political party affiliation. "To each his own", I always say and so do a lot of you. I have read many posts supporting gays, lesbians, same-sex marriage, abortion, bi-racial marriages and relationships and so on and yet, no one has ever said they didn't like a person based on their ****** or racial preference, which I agree, it is the right thing to do. But now, what I take from some of the poster's comments are that if a person is a Republican, "I no longer like or respect him/her." 

I think there is something wrong, very wrong here. Not liking or respecting a person based upon their political convictions makes no sense. I respect everyone that respects me. If they throw me under the bus by talking badly behind my back, I still may like them, but not respect them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

oldman said:


> I can't imagine not liking someone based on their political party affiliation. "To each his own", I always say and so do a lot of you. I have read many posts supporting gays, lesbians, same-sex marriage, abortion, bi-racial marriages and relationships and so on and yet, no one has ever said they didn't like a person based on their ****** or racial preference, which I agree, it is the right thing to do. But now, what I take from some of the poster's comments are that if a person is a Republican, "I no longer like or respect him/her."
> 
> I think there is something wrong, very wrong here. Not liking or respecting a person based upon their political convictions makes no sense. I respect everyone that respects me. If they throw me under the bus by talking badly behind my back, I still may like them, but not respect them.




I think it has something to do with talking to an empty chair....  Made a complete ass of himself...  He looked and sounded like a lunatic.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2015)

oldman said:


> I can't imagine not liking someone based on their political party affiliation. "To each his own", I always say and so do a lot of you. I have read many posts supporting gays, lesbians, same-sex marriage, abortion, bi-racial marriages and relationships and so on and yet, no one has ever said they didn't like a person based on their ****** or racial preference, which I agree, it is the right thing to do. But now, what I take from some of the poster's comments are that if a person is a Republican, "I no longer like or respect him/her."
> 
> I think there is something wrong, very wrong here. Not liking or respecting a person based upon their political convictions makes no sense. I respect everyone that respects me. If they throw me under the bus by talking badly behind my back, I still may like them, but not respect them.




I don't dislike anyone simply because they are republican.  I have friends who are republican and one relative. I don't like Eastwood because of the stupid things and the lies he said about Obama while talking to the chair.  I don't like republicans who always use a derogatory term to describe lefties.  I don't like republicans (or anybody) who is racist, homophobic, or sexist.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't dislike anyone simply because they are republican.  I have friends who are republican and one relative. I don't like Eastwood because of the stupid things and the lies he said about Obama while talking to the chair.  I don't like republicans who always use a derogatory term to describe lefties.  I don't like republicans (or anybody) who is racist, homophobic, or sexist.




One finds very little respect coming from the "right" side of the aisle... Especially for our President.  WHY is it that GOP can say anything and everything, but get their panties wadded up is someone counters their nonsense... OH..... Darn..   I forgot... silly me..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> One finds very little respect coming from the "right" side of the aisle... Especially for our President.  WHY is it that GOP can say anything and everything, but get their panties wadded up is someone counters their nonsense... OH..... Darn..   I forgot... silly me..



Very true. The right have been very nasty especially regarding Obama.  But the left isn't supposed to say anything.  I don't like our Tory government here.  And if you want to see nastiness in action, tune in to Prime Ministers Questions which is live every Weds.  One reason I voted for Scottish independence is because we'd never have to suffer with a Tory government again.  Scotland never, ever votes Tory.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't dislike anyone simply because they are republican.  I have friends who are republican and one relative. I don't like Eastwood because of the stupid things and the lies he said about Obama while talking to the chair.  I don't like republicans who always use a derogatory term to describe lefties.  I don't like republicans (or anybody) who is racist, homophobic, or sexist.



Well said.


----------



## 911 (Feb 24, 2015)

I like Clint Eastwood and all of his movies, well most of them. He did a good job directing "American Sniper."


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2015)

oldman said:


> I can't imagine not liking someone based on their political party affiliation. "To each his own", I always say and so do a lot of you. I have read many posts supporting gays, lesbians, same-sex marriage, abortion, bi-racial marriages and relationships and so on and yet, no one has ever said they didn't like a person based on their ****** or racial preference, which I agree, it is the right thing to do. But now, what I take from some of the poster's comments are that if a person is a Republican, "I no longer like or respect him/her."
> 
> I think there is something wrong, very wrong here. Not liking or respecting a person based upon their political convictions makes no sense. I respect everyone that respects me. If they throw me under the bus by talking badly behind my back, I still may like them, but not respect them.



Metoo OM, I don't care what a person believes in or stands for, it's "how they stand for it".  If they stand for with kindness and honesty, I always respect them, and if they are the opposite, I still don't care what they stand for, but I'm not listening to them flap their jibs.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

Eastwood was a favorite of mine before he became a pubic joke with his Internationally broadcast "empty chair" insult to our President at the Republican Convention .  People who condone that are as tactless and crude as he was.  Now the fool thinks he's got a "true love" in his young lady.  Can you say 85 year old fool?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't care much either way about Clint Eastwood, I give him credit for being famous as an actor and for his work in the industry. Many of us grew up watching him on the screen. Many famous people have younger partners, look at Hugh Hefner, I don't fault them for that.  You get what you pay for.

Many people thought he was having a TIA during that unrehearsed empty chair routine.  Even Ann Romney and some other republicans in the audience did not look amused, and were visibly off put by his juvenile routine.  I think when he claimed that his invisible Obama told Romney to f___ himself, it had gone over the top for any republican with a touch of class.  Anyhoo, his little senile attempt at humor didn't help Romney win at all, that's for sure.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't care much either way about Clint Eastwood, I give him credit for being famous as an actor and for his work in the industry. Many of us grew up watching him on the screen. Many famous people have younger partners, look at Hugh Hefner, I don't fault them for that.  You get what you pay for.
> 
> Many people thought he was having a TIA during that unrehearsed empty chair routine.  Even Ann Romney and some other republicans in the audience did not look amused, and were visibly off put by his juvenile routine.  I think when he claimed that his invisible Obama told Romney to f___ himself, it had gone over the top for any republican with a touch of class.  Anyhoo, his little senile attempt at humor didn't help Romney win at all, that's for sure.



I have had two confirmed and one suspected TIA's and believe me I couldn't even stand once alone carry on dialog during the episodes.  He was just being an ass.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have had two confirmed and one suspected TIA's and believe me I couldn't even stand once alone carry on dialog during the episodes.  He was just being an ass.



Bad wording on my part AZ, but some kind of mental breakdown it seemed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

Hard to say but he lost a lot of fans that night.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 24, 2015)

Geezerette said:


> No respect fo Eastwood or Heston here either, the old horny-toads. Neil Patrick Harris is a "homeboy", from here, & very popular, comes back a lot to support local charities.



He does!  And, BTW, I like him a lot!  He's very talented.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone remember Clint Eastwood as Rowdy Yates on "Rawhide?"  Quite the heartthrob at the time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

That was my first remembrance of him.


----------

